# Avtex tvs



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we ve just purchased a new avtex L185DR tv and we need some advice. We have managed to set the tv part up ok but we are having problems using the usb port to playback prerecorded dvds. cds that we have recorded ourselves on the computer will also not play, but shop brought dvds will play. Is there a programme menu that shows what is on telly later in the day or just the menu that shows what is showing at present? can anyone advise or help thanks


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Having to run on memory here, If you bring the list of Channels up, It appears to the right of the screen, the very top item (It is NOT a channel) if you select that you will get the EPG listing (What comes on next).


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes there is a hidden menu which you need to access .You can then turn play Divx files to ON.For the life of me I can't remember how to get in to that menu but I WILL before the days out and get back to you!!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi I found that our new Avtex would only play videos from a usb stick if the files were saved in mp4 format.
Steve


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*avtex*

can you explain more please


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Regarding Avtex TV,try this.

It turned out that the DivX facility on the TV was turned off. Wonder if thats your problem as the TV came like that I couldn't have turned it off. 

I had tried lots of formats .avi and .mp4 and could not get them to work. Now I know why. I did find I could get it to play Mpeg1 conversions. 

If you want to test this do the following. 

Turn on the TV. 

Press Source and select DVD 

Press DVD when the DVd function is on and it is trying to find and load or eject a Disc 

You should now have the DVD setup screen with Language highlighted at the top. 

Press the following number 

9210 

A screen should appear with 4 lines, the last being DivX either showing on or off. 

If it says Off press 9 

It should change to On. 

Now press ok then Exit to get you back to the DVD screen 

Now try and see if you can get it to play a film from the USB stick. Mine now works fine with this change. 

If pressing 9 doesn't change the setting,try pressing ok instead.



Many thanks to Doug Aitken who gave me this info .


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*dvd screen*

ok we presses the dvd on it says general set up page tv display 16.9 screan saver on downmix str support divx 1252 osd lang eng last memory on thats all we ve got is it the right screan or are we doing it wrong, were not very tech sorry


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

You need to follow the instructions EXACTLY in the order they are written to access the "hidden"menu.
It does work as I have done it on at least 3 other Avtec tv's.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*avtex*

enough is enough going back to the 60w toshiba anyone who wants an avtex new in its box let me know with your offers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

please try again, print those instructions off so that you can read as you play with the tv controls. go on you know you do want to. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: avtex*



kevanna1959 said:


> enough is enough going back to the 60w toshiba anyone who wants an avtex new in its box let me know with your offers


I think you are making a mistake if you do, The Avtex is a superb TV.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*avtex*

yes just had to rest and recharge my brain cells. maybe ask our daughter and son in law to read the instructions for me, they seem to make computers and the like look simple to use. thanks for all your help, any other suggestions welcome, I ll be back anna


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

my feelings exactly, thank goodness for kids. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*avtex tv update*

thanks ovalball for your help, we have got the tv up and running now thanks daughter kelly and son in law roy with abit of help fron good friend andy with the same problem, this is the way we sorted it turn tv on press source on remote control put numbers 2580 in and factory settings comes up scroll down list to divx (off) change to on. Like magic avi and divx films now work we can also us the usb as well. slightly different way from ovalball but same result i think. many thanks again to everyone for your help


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: avtex tv update*



kevanna1959 said:


> turn tv on press source on remote control put numbers 2580 in and factory settings comes up


Interesting, using Source and 2580 to get the service menu now tells me who makes the main board for the Avtex TVs. It is the identical main board as used in 80% of the cheaper own brand TVs in the high street retailers.
So how do Avtex justify their high price if they are using standard off the peg components?
Gerry


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*tv*

ohhhhhh dont start getting all thecno again it works plus we got a bargin daughter kell got it off ebay brand new in the box including delivery £255.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Kavanna1959

Pleased to hear you have sorted your TV out and what a bargain it was.

Interested to hear about the different way to get into the setup. I will keep that in mind.

If you are inrterested you can run a harddrive from the USB port. The harddrive has to be formatted FAT32 and not NTFS.

I have a Transcend 650GB Storejet harddrive which you can get from Amazon and others and comes FAT32 formatted. It is designed for a bit of mishandling and so is ideal for use in a MH. There are other harddrives but you need to get the right formatting for it to work.

We have stored lots of our films and other videos on the harddrive so that we can watch them whilst away and not have to take loads of DVD's or have to store them on our computer and transfer them to a USB stick.

By the way there was 1 piece missing from the instructions given earlier using the 9210 code system which will explain whilst you probably could not get it to work.

You go through the instructions up to the point that you have selected DVD on the source button.

It should then have read as follows.

The TV will firstly say it is trying to load a DVD after a few seconds it will say it is Ejecting a DVD.

Whilst it is trying to Eject a DVD *PRESS LIST*. Then the 4 line Setup menu will appear with DivX on the 4th line.

You then carry on as suggested.

Enjoy the TV but do not be surprised if it doesn't stop playing the USB socket. I have very occasionally experienced the TV reverting to as supplied and had to redo the change so save the instructions and practice it a few times so it is second nature. Daughter may not be with you when you need her.

All the best

Doug


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: avtex tv update*



GerryD said:


> Interesting, using Source and 2580 to get the service menu now tells me who makes the main board for the Avtex TVs. It is the identical main board as used in 80% of the cheaper own brand TVs in the high street retailers.
> So how do Avtex justify their high price if they are using standard off the peg components?
> Gerry


That is interesting. Glad I resisted the urge to buy an Avtex and carried on searching for more reasonably priced TV's.


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi I think i've found an another way to access the divx/avi films on an external hard drive/usb stick. My tv is the Avtex W153D. Here goes, plug in the said devices make sure tv is on dvd mode, on my remote there is a cluster of buttons at the bottom look for one that says DVD on it, also printed above this button it says USB. Push this button then at the bottom of the screen it says searching for USB device.

Now push the dvd eject button, on mine it is at the top right, at the bottom of the screen it says ejecting.

Now push the play/pause button on the remote and it will take you into your hard drive/usb. Then all you have to do is select the film you want to watch, press enter or play then it will say decoding and after a slight pause the film starts playing. You don't have to enter a code to get into the settings.

Works for me every time, hope it works for you   

Mike


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Kevanna1959

Further to my earlier message.

I've tried the method you used to resolve your problem and it also opens the Factories settings on our W163DR but the DivX option does not appear on the list.

So your method works on the W185DR model but the one detailed by Oddball is needed for the W163DR.

I will keep both methods in mind should I find someone with the same problem. Like Oddball I have sorted a couple out but they were both 163's

Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't want to hijack the thread but can is just ask this? Do these tv's that record allow you to record one channel while you watch another? Can't see how you could do it without two tuners.

We use a camos dome anyway so would be plugging into the aux port on any new tv so presume it will record only what we are watching?

We are about to upgrade our tv so thought I would ask

thanks


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Barryd

Don't think so. The W163dr certainly will not.

Doubt the W185DR will either for the reason you gave. No dual tuners.

Doug


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*up date*

well we just got a sat system fitted by detriot solar, and we got a new avtex tv with sat built in and this thread has saved us again we can now watch on our usb after referring to this question again. thanks to everyone even me !!!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread but can is just ask this? Do these tv's that record allow you to record one channel while you watch another? Can't see how you could do it without two tuners.
> 
> We use a camos dome anyway so would be plugging into the aux port on any new tv so presume it will record only what we are watching?
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,

No I'm afraid you can't watch one whilst recording another. I checked with avtex I thought that with two signal inputs one from digital and one from satellite I thought that you could record on say digital and watch satellite but sadly you cant. Still a nice piece of kit though.

Graham


----------

